# M.s. Trinidad



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello from Sweden,
at last i found one photo of the ship that i´m right now is building as a model, and trying to super detail. The ship M.S. TRINIDAD from Trinidad Lines build -68, and renamed to TAMANO-78, NEW SUN-79 and Maule-80, is hard to get any info. or photos of. Help somebody!!!!!
Hasse.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hasse

I appreciate that you intend to scratch-build-- but my point in mentioning that both ships are available as plastic kits was that they would prove an excellent, and cheap (about 10 Euro) point of reference,probably far more detailed than any photo.


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

john shaw said:


> Hasse
> 
> I appreciate that you intend to scratch-build-- but my point in mentioning that both ships are available as plastic kits was that they would prove an excellent, and cheap (about 10 Euro) point of reference,probably far more detailed than any photo.


Thank´s John for your reply, no i´m not scratch building the model. I have the Imex plastic kit in 1/450 scale, but looking for close in photos of the deck and superstructure of the real ship for details, so i can improve the kit.
Thank´s again John and and have a nice day, Hasse.


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Hello Hasse.
sending you a picture of ex Trinidad.Owned by Wilh. Wilhelmsen from Norway.
Do also send pictures of sistervessels

Here you also have the history of the vessel
0668:Launched as bno. 776 fm Mitsui Zosen, Tamano
0968elivered. Price:42.730.000nkr.
0678:"Tamano"/ Transferred to Arctic Shipping Singapore (pte.) Ltd., 
0679:"New Sun"/New Sun Shipping Co.Sa. (Wallem Shipmanagement Ltd.), Nonrovia
1980:"Maule"/Compania Sud-Americana de Vapores, Chile.
1987:Sold to China National Metals & Minerals Imp & Exp. Corp
0587:Arrived beihai/ China for scrapping

Tech.data: 12564 tdw/730t grt. 168,25LOA/24.36B/10,18DR
Main eninge: Burmeister & Wain, 16100 bhp/ 21.50 knots

Hope this can help you

Beddy


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank´s Beddy, This Was a Great Help to me.
Hasse.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Photo of her on www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

gdynia said:


> Photo of her on www.photoship.co.uk


Thank´s gdyna.
This is great, with all of you in the forum that are helping me. Hope i can be to some help to somebody at the forum in the future.
Hasse.


----------

